# IA - Western Ultra Mount -'08 F350



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I am testing the waters to see if there is any interest in a Western Ultra Mount (truck side) off a 2008 F350, PN 31269-1? It is still on the truck, but the truck will be traded in soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Should be worth about 300.00 and fits 08 to 16. The diesel mounts fits gas and diesel, but the gas only fits gas.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks 1olddogtwo!
It is on a diesel.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Should be worth about 300.00 and fits 08 to 16. The diesel mounts fits gas and diesel, but the gas only fits gas.


Interesting. I did not know that.

OP there will be a market for that.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Laner said:


> I am testing the waters to see if there is any interest in a Western Ultra Mount (truck side) off a 2008 F350, PN 31269-1? It is still on the truck, but the truck will be traded in soon.


Did you get that part # off an original receipt or off the website?


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you get that part # off an original receipt or off the website?


This part number was taken from their website. I would have to do some digging to locate the original sales receipt.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Laner said:


> This part number was taken from their website. I would have to do some digging to locate the original sales receipt.


If the kit was originally installed in 2008, it will not fit up to 2016


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> If the kit was originally installed in 2008, it will not fit up to 2016


The plow was installed in November 2014.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i just sold and installed my 08 mount on a 2016 F250, they changed in 2017

https://www.storksplows.com/31269-1...truck-western-ultramount-blizzard-snowex.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Laner said:


> The plow was installed in November 2014.


It should be fine then


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It should be fine then


What should be fine?

Your all over the place.

OP, don't let it crazy dealership run you in circles

31269 was the original number, -1 represents a revision.

31269 will fit a diesel, they just have to loosen up a cooler (think Power steering) and slide it behind it and retighten it. The -1 has a Nike swoosh cut into the passenger side bracket for the cooler


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> What should be fine?
> 
> Your all over the place.
> 
> ...


I guess that was my bad - since Fisher and Boss both revised their kits for the frame change in the 2011 model year, I assumed Western was the same. This listing from the western website seemed to confirm that. But I guess I was mistaken. I apologize.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Any interest in the mount bracket?


----------

